# Kodiak Bow Logic



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm planning on ordering the Kodiak bowlogic since I can get it fairly cheap with everything on it. Do any of you guys have an experience with these bows or heard anything about them? It seems to shoot nice I've just never really heard of the brand. Chronos at 250 at 63 pounds and uncut carbon arrows out of the box.


----------

